# Heilbutt in Homer



## Sockeye (25. Juli 2004)

Ich hatte schon Teile des Berichtes in Angeln Weltweit, Zwischenbericht Alaska gepostet, aber ein kompletter Bericht wird zu lang, so dass ich ihn in Fischarten aufteile.

Hier nun der Bericht

*Heilbutt angeln in Homer* 

Mittwoch hiess es um 4:00 aufstehen. Ersteinmal 2 Tassen Kaffee reingeschuettet und dann ging es los. Die 80 Meilen nach Homer, den Sterling Highway hinunter, vergingen wie im Flug, obwohl man nur 55 m/h fahren darf. Zuerst durch die typischen Waelder mit freien Tundra Flaechen auf denen sich die Elche tummelten und dann die Kueste entlang, runter nach Homer, mit dem Blick ueber das Cook Inlet mit den verschneiten Vulkanen im Hintergrund.

Capt. Marvin begruesste uns vor dem K-Bay Charter Office mit frischem Espresso! (Weil es sonst in Amiland nur Pissbruehe gibt(die moegen das so :v ))






Charteroffices am Homer Spit






K-Bay Charteroffice

Im Hafen vom Homer Spit herrschte geschaeftiges Treiben und wir (eine Gruppe von 6 Personen aus der Lodge) schlaengelten uns den Weg runter zu dem Boot. Als erstes habe ich natuerlich das Geschirr inspiziert und war, wie immer, beeindruckt von den riesigen Circle Hooks.





Heilbutt Geschirr

Capt. Marvin drehte die 2x 400PS Maschinen auf volle Kanne und wir schossen mit 32 Knoten den Heilbuttgruenden des Cook Inlets entgegen mit der, ueber dem Harding Icefields aufgehenden, Sonne im Ruecken.





Capt. Marvin auf dem Weg zum Hotspot





Sonnenaufgang im Cook Inlet

Nach ca. einer Stunde Fahrt, wurden die Maschinen gedrosselt und wir konnten eine Schule Buckelwale beobachten, die sich den Bauch mit Fisch vollschlugen. Zwischendrin sprangen noch Silberlschse, die sich hier langsam sammelten fuer ihren Aufstieg im August. Einige Seeotter trieben noch verschlafen, auf dem Ruecken liegen mit den Vorderbeinen ueber der Brust verschraenkt auf der spiegelglatten See und liessen sich die Morgensonne auf den Bauch strahlen...





Eine Schule Buckelwale





Seeotter beim Faulenzen

Nach einer weiteren Sunde Fahrt erreichten wir Capt. Marvins, diesjaehrigen Hotspot. Das Geschirr wurde fertiggemacht und los gings. Mein 20/0 Circle Hook mit Lachskopf und Hering bekoedert, sauste am 1kg Blei in die 70m Tiefe.





Think BIG

Die Ablaufende Flut (Tidenhub ca 12m) verursachte eine starke Stoemung, so dass ich ca 90m Schnur draussen hatte. Nachdem ich (sandigen) Bodenkontakt hatte lupfte ich das Blei alle 10-20 sec und liess es auf den Grund fallen....bis ich ein vorsichtiges Zupfen bemerkte. Dann habe ich intensiver mit dem Koeder gespielt bis sich ploetzlich meine 80-140lbs Standup im Halbkreis bog und mir beinahe aus der Hand gerissen wurde.

Der Gegner in 70m Tiefe machte einen ziemlichen Rabatz, schuttelte den Kopf und spuckte den Koeder aus... 

Da ich wusste, dass der Circle Hook den Lachskopf samt Schaedel durchbohrte und damit bomenfest sass, hab ich den Koeder unten behalten und ihn weiter vor seine Nase gehalten. Dann der zweite Schlag. Wieder das typische Kopfschuetteln, aber der Circle Hook hatte sich sauber gesetzt und das hat auch der Fisch bemerkt. Er floh, nahm mir noch ca 30m Schnur von der Rolle, bis ich dazu bewegen konnte doch ein wenig Hoehe zu gewinnen. 

Bei ca 30m Tiefe blieb er einfach stehen und weigerte sich wieter zu machen. Ich hab das natuerlich nicht eingesehen und an der Rute gezerrt ohne Ende - mit kaum merklichem Erfolg..Meine Arme und Ruecken schmerzten. Da schoss er in die Tiefe und meine Rolle jaulte...

...also wieder ran ans Pumpen. Ich fluchte, weil ich meinen Gurt im Auto hatte liegen lassen und sich das Rutenende in meinen Bauch und sonstwo bohrte und die Rolle kaum seitliche Stabilitaet hatte und beim Kurbel hin und her wackelte...

Das Spiel erschoepfte auch den Fisch, so dass ich ihn ohne weitere Fluchten an die Oberflaeche brachte. Es war ein wunderschoener Heilbutt von 115lbs der neben dem Boot schwamm. Als er jedoch das Gaff sah baeumte er sich ein letztes Mal auf und versuchte eine Flucht. Seine Kraft reichte jedoch nur fur 20m, die die fette Penn Rolle Ihm nicht sehr leicht machte. Danach hat er aufgegben und liess sich ohne weiteres zum Boot ziehen. 

Capt. Marvin gaffte ihn souveraen und wir wuchteten ihn zu zweit ins Boot. Marvin meinte ab so 150lbs nimmt er die Harpune zur Sicherung und die Wumme holt er nur ab 400lbs raus.





Mein Baby

Meine Arme zitterten und mein Ruecken schmerzte, aber ich war happy. Der erste Butt des Tages und dann so ein Prachtexemplar!


----------



## Sockeye (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Schon 10 Minuten spaeter hatte ich meinen Zweiten, jedoch nur von 57lbs, aber das war ein Pfannenbutt genau in der Groesse die ich mitnehmen wollte.
So kam es, dass ich schon nach einer Stunde meine zwei Butts gefangen hatte und den Restlichen Vormuttag auf dem Boot rumturnte und geile Heilbutt Drills filmen konnte.





Angelkameraden beim Drill

Die Anderen (wir waren insgesamt 6 Mann plus Capt. an Bord) hatten auch reichlich Spass bei den recht kurzen (10-20 Minuten), aber harten Drills mit den am laufenden Band beissenden Heilbutts.





Immer mehr Heilbutts wurden gelandet

Das aktuelle Limit liegt bei 2 Heilbutt/Tag, so dass jeder der seine 2 Heilbutts gefangen hatte, die Rute beiseite legen musste. Das Warten war aber keinesfalls langweilig, da laufend Heilbutt gefangen wurden und die Fischkisten sich schnell füllten.





Die Fischboxen füllten sich

Insgesamt wurden 12 Heilbutts gefangen, aber keiner mehr der groesser war.
Die Rueckfahrt war angenehm bei der spiegelglatten See und ich genoss den Ausblick auf das Cook Inlet, die Buckelwale und die Seeotter.

Um 11 Uhr waren wir wieder im Hafen von Homer und der Fang wurde ausgeladen.





Deckhands beim Ausladen

Der Fang wurde zum Charteroffice gekarrt und dort gewaschen, gewogen und Fotografiert. 





Heilbuttstrecke

Währed der Fang in einem unglaublichen Tempo filetiert wurde, bin ich ersteinmal in das gegenüberliegende Fischrestaurant gegangen und hab mir den Bauch mit Heilbutt-Fish&Chips vollgeschlagen. 





Filetieren eines Heilbutts, lösen des Rückenfilets





Filetieren eines Heilbutts,Lösen des Bauchfilets und der Bäckchen

Mein Pfannenbutt von 67lbs brachte mir 45lbs vom besten Filet, welches noch vor Ort vakuum verpackt wurde. Den grössten Teil (ca. 20kg) hab ich mit nach Hause genommen und in der Kühlruhe eingelagert. Die letzten Tage gab es schon Heilbutt gedünstet, gebraten und gegrillt. Die Bäckchen heb ich mir für mein Lieblingsrezept "Heilbuttbäckchen Termidor" auf (Nachzulesen hier bei Fischzubereitung)





Heilbuttfilets, portioniert und vakuumverpakt


----------



## Jirko (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

genialst dein bericht sockeye - vielen dank dafür #6 tolle schilderung deiner erlebnisse, welche du phänomenalst mit den traumhaften und passgerecht eingebetteten pics gepaart hast #6


----------



## Bonito (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Hallo Sockeye !

Schließe mich meinem Vorredner an - super Bericht / tolle Pics !
Machen echt Lust zur Nachahmung !
Sind aus Deiner Erfahrung heraus auch reine Meerestrips auf Heilbutt / Leng ( Orcas   )realisierbar, oder läuft dieses hier in der Regel nur als " Beifang  " zum Lachsangeln ?

Gruß

Bonito


----------



## Kunze (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Hallo Sockeye!

Einfach Genial. #6

Mehr sag/ schreib ich nicht. #h


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Hey Socke, das ist grossartig ! 
Wunderschön geschrieben, und dazu mit den passenden Bildern illustriert, einfach einzigartig !


----------



## Doom (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Hi! Das is echt nur wow das ist ja echt alles groß!!! sowohl haken als auch multis motor und dein heilbutt! herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## Sockeye (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

@Bonito

Das hier war ein reiner Heilbutt-Tripp (ca.6:00 - 12:00 Uhr) Kostenpunkt ca 160€ / Nase

Je nach Jahreszeit werden sog. Combos angeboten. D.h.: Morgens auf Heilbutt, dann nachmittags auf:

- Königlachs (Mai, Juni)
- Lingcod, Rotbarsch (Juli - September)
- Silberlachs (Juli,August)

Diese Combos (ca. 6:00 - 18:00) liegen dann zwischen 200 und 280€ / Nase

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## ralle (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Klasse Bericht und Pics !!


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

@Sockeye, 
wann fotofierst du endlich mal die Lodge-Maid ? :q :q


----------



## Sockeye (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sockeye,
> wann fotofierst du endlich mal die Lodge-Maid ? :q :q



iss doch schon längst geschehen...

* gugschd du hier.... *


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

ahja, Danke :q :q 

würde sagen 

*2*


----------



## Sockeye (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> ahja, Danke :q :q
> 
> würde sagen
> 
> *2*



Aehhh... ne 2 von 10 oder ne 2 als Schulnote??


----------



## ollidi (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Schicker Bericht und natürlich auch schicke Bilder Alex. :m
Irgendwann gönne ich mir das auch mal.


----------



## ThomasL (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Hallo Sockeye

genialer Bericht und tolle Bilder #6


----------



## Karstein (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Jupp, wirklich perfekt, Story wie Fotos!

Sach ma, Sockeye: die Boots-Crew übernimmt auch sämtliches Filetieren (sind ja astreine Filet-Schnitte auf dem Foto!) und Vakuumieren? Ist das im Preis inbegriffen? Wäre ja perfekter Full-Service.


----------



## Sockeye (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp, wirklich perfekt, Story wie Fotos!
> 
> Sach ma, Sockeye: die Boots-Crew übernimmt auch sämtliches Filetieren (sind ja astreine Filet-Schnitte auf dem Foto!) und Vakuumieren? Ist das im Preis inbegriffen? Wäre ja perfekter Full-Service.



Bei Salzwasserchartern ist das Filetieren inlusive. Die Jungs und Mädels machen das so perfekt, dass an den Resten jede Katze verhungern würde..  

Das Vakuumieren ist im Charterpreis nicht inbegriffen, da aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Fangmengen keine faire Mischkalkulation möglich ist. Bei einer Halibut/Lingcod Combo können durchaus 400lbs oder mehr Filet anfallen.

Bei K-Bay Charters hat das Vakuumieren noch 60ct/Pfund Filet gekostet. In Anbetracht der ausgezeichneten Qualität der Vakuummaschinen und der sauberen Aufteilung in 2-Personen Portionen, ein angemessener Preis.


----------



## Karstein (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Da kannst wirklich nix gegen sagen, guter Preis für´s Vakuumieren!

Und ich denke mal, die zerlegen einen 100+ Heilbutt wesentlich routinierter als unsereiner.

Welche Box hattest denn auf dem Rückflug, eine Coleman oder einfache Styroporbox?


----------



## Sockeye (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Fischboxen gibts auf der Kenai Peninsula in allen Supermärkten. Die grössten sin für 55 Pfund Fisch ausgelegt, welches übrigens auch das maximale Gewicht für Inlandsflüge ist. (ansonsten kostet es Aufpreis)

Ich habe mir so eine 55er Box (Kostenpunkt ca. 25$) in das Kühlhaus der Lodge gelegt und die vakuumierten Filets (Heilbutt, Chinook und Reds) direkt nach dem Verpacken reingelegt. Da die Filets nun in der optimalen Form frieren, passt natürlich mehr rein.

Ich habe in die Box ca. 40kg Filet reingebracht! Welches mir natürlich beim Flug Kenai-Anchorage einen Zuschlag von 42$ eingebracht hat.

Von Anchorage nach Frankfurt gabs keine Probleme, da ich ansonsten nur noch meinen Rucksack (15kg) dabei hatte. Die Freigrenze liegt bei 2x 32kg + 15kg Fischbox.

Die Kiste war insgesamt 19 Stunden von Gefrierraum (Soldotna) bis Kühltruhe (Ettlingen) unterwegs. Die Filets waren noch böckelhart gefrohren, als ich sie ausgepackt habe.


----------



## Karstein (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Geht doch nichts über einen erfahrenen Alaska-Fahrer! )))

Das Problem wäre bei uns, dass wir (inkl. Strecke Anchorage-Kenai) dreimal umsteigen müssten, wenn wir mitkommen. Und da habe ich arge Bedenken, dass die Box zeitgleich mit uns in Berlin ankommt...


----------



## Sockeye (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

@Karsten

Wenn Du über unsere AB-Alaskareise 2005 sprichst, würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.

Wir würden uns dann eh Autos in Anchorage mieten, da die 2,5 Stunden Fahrt ein unvergessliches Panorama bietet. Damit würde der Zubringerflug Kenai-Anchorage entfallen (die Übergepäckkosten auch  )

Von Frankfurt nach Berlin wird das Gepäck eh durchgecheckt falls Deine Airline zu Star-Alliance gehört, wenn nicht musst Du hald selber neu einchecken und dann ist die Gefahr eh minimal.

Bei Freunden aus der Schweiz und Österreich hat auch alles pefekt geklappt. Und Dorschi aus Halle hatte auch keine Probs seinen Heilbutt in die heimische Kühltruhe zu verfrachten...

Diese Verpackung, wenn sauber verschlossen, hält Deinen Fisch bis zu 36 Stunden gut gefrohren.


----------



## Karstein (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Aber dein geplanter Flug Frankfurt - Anchorage ist doch keiner, der der Star Alliance angehört, oder? Hatte neulich geguckt, wir müssten von Berlin über Kopenhagen und Seattle oder Frankfurt und San Franzisko oder so ähnlich nach Anchorage rüberfliegen (mit SAS oder Lufthansa).

Das mit dem Leihwagen hat was! *grins*


----------



## Sockeye (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Whoops, Du hast Recht. Condor ist zwar ne Tochter von LH, gehört der Star Aliance aber nicht an.

Mit dem Condor Direktflug FRA-ANC mit 9 Stunden liegt der Flug im Rahmen des Erträglichen. Alle anderen Möglichkeiten über Chicago, Vancouver etc. dauern viel zu lang und sind viel teuerer.

Du müsstest dann in Frankfurt neu einchecken und solltest ca. 2,5 Stunden Umsteigezeit einplanen (Eine Stunde bis Du Dein Gepäck hast, 1,5 für Inlandsflüge) Das Reicht bequem, da auf der Strecke ANC-FRA meistens Rückenwind herrscht und der Flieger bisher jedes Mal zu früh gelandet ist. (Trotz teilweiser Verspätung beim Abflug)


----------



## Karstein (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Jepp, hatte es eben auch nochmal gecheckt - gibt nur Kombinationen zwischen LH, SA und UA, jede Strecke mit 2 Stops (CPN, DEN, SEA etc.)...


----------



## ThomasL (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

@Karsten und Sockeye

Ja, das mit dem (oder den, je nach Teilnehmerzahl) Mietwagen ab Anchorage, denke ich auch so, die Fahrt wird sicher allen gefallen.


----------



## Sockeye (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

@Thomas

Jo, das ist schon mal eine tolle Einstimmung. Aber es gibt noch einen weiteren Grund, warum ich das befürworte. Die Fluglinie ERA, die die Flüge Achorage-Kenai bzw. Homer im stündlichen Takt veranstaltet, *garantiert nicht* die gleichzeitige Beförderung des Gepäcks.

Die haben unterschiedlich grosse Flieger (zwischen 10 und 28 Paxe). Bei der 10-Sitzer ist es reiner Zufall wenn Dein Gepäck mitfliegt, bei der 28er eher die Regel.

Da kommt man, wartend auf seine Fischkisten, schon ins Schwitzen..


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Toller Bericht, einfach nur Spitze!

3 Daumen  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

@Sockeye -- ähmmm so geshen dann 9 :q


----------



## Sockeye (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Sockeye -- ähmmm so geshen dann 9 :q




nur nicht übertreiben, ich geb ihr eher ne 7,5


----------



## chippog (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

plattfische! leider ein bischen weit weg, aber sagenhaft zu lesen! chippog, göteborg, fast ganz heilbuttfrei... sch......


----------



## Tomi (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Hallo Sockeye,

weist Du noch was für Rollen das sind und in welcher Größe

Danke
Tomi


----------



## Dorschi (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Bilde mir ein, das waren Penn Senator 1 Gang?
Dieses Mal muß meine Avet ran!


----------



## Jirko (3. März 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

hallo tomi #h

müssten 113er special-senator-rollen sein #h


----------



## Dorschi (4. März 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Jupp Jirko hat´s!
Meine war aber schon etwas klapprig.
Werden da ja auch ständig ordentlich belastet.


----------



## HD4ever (4. März 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

man ..... da will ich auch mal hin !!!!! am besten gleich heute !!!!   :q  #6


----------



## Big Fins (5. März 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Guckt doch mal das Video im Archiv, lohnt sich.
Sind nur ca 26MB.


----------



## Adrian* (5. März 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Profi-Blinker DVD "Auf Biegen und Brechen" ist ebenfalls teilweise in homer gedreht worden....


----------



## Karstein (6. März 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

@ Adrian*: Wir reden hier aber mal von einer Heilbutt-Tour auf die Türplatten des Pazifiks und nicht auf die getwisterten halbstarken Halibuts (trotzdem Kompli für diesen Erfolg an den Gummifischen!) aus dem Film...

Und da ist Homer nun mal der Refernezplatz für ´ne Ausfahrt - abgesehen von den Aleuten, die ich die ganze Zeit im Focus habe!


----------



## havkat (7. März 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Allerdings ist der Film ganz lehrreich!

Es wird gezeigt, wie man Butte ab einer gewissen Größe *nicht* zu landen (Kescher) versuchen sollte! 

Außedem verschloss sich mir der Grund, einen (noch) "lebenden" Heilbutt an Land zu transportieren und ihn dann, nach ausgiebiger Film/Fotosession wieder zu "releasen".

So etwas nenne ich Aasangelei!


----------



## Sockeye (8. März 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Ich setz hier einfach mal den Link zum Video vom Heilbuttangeln in Homer rein.


----------



## havkat (8. März 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

*DU BIST SOOOOOO GEEEEEEMMMMMEEEEEIIIINNNN!!!!!! *  :c


----------



## Fairlay (8. März 2005)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Ich war nicht dabei #q Ich war nicht dabei  #q  Ich war nicht dabei  #q 
 :c  :c  :c 
Ein geiler Film, danke fürs reinstellen, auch wenn ich jetzt wieder meine Combo nebens Bett stellen muss um einschlafen zu können :q


----------



## Eidschi (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Hallo zusammen 

Ich suche die ganze zeit das Rezept für die heilbuttbacken und kann es auch über die Suche nicht finden. Ich hab noch von unserem 2015er Trip 2x 340g backen in der Truhe liegen und wäre sehr an dem Rezept interessiert. Kann wer bitte helfen? 

Gruß eidschi


----------



## Engeløya (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Heilbutt in Homer*

Siehe z.B. hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=14416


----------

